# New coffee machine.



## Johnny Rogerson (Jun 11, 2019)

Can anyone on here recommend a good coffee machine for home use, I have the Sage Oracle at the moment but having problems with it. This is my second Sage Oracle, first one packed in and was sent for repair, machine replaced under warranty with no guarantee, except what was left on first machine, 2 months. My daughter is going to take this machine and I am going to purchase a new one, looking at going down the road of a Rocket or a Fracino, have been offered a new CIME and grinder also. Any thoughts folks?, I really love my coffee and would love a really good machine and grinder
thank you everyone.

Johnny


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

What are you priorities for your new machine?

Would you like an Hx machine or a dual boiler for example?

David


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Johnny Rogerson said:


> Can anyone on here recommend a good coffee machine for home use, I have the Sage Oracle at the moment but having problems with it. This is my second Sage Oracle, first one packed in and was sent for repair, machine replaced under warranty with no guarantee, except what was left on first machine, 2 months. My daughter is going to take this machine and I am going to purchase a new one, looking at going down the road of a Rocket or a Fracino, have been offered a new CIME and grinder also. Any thoughts folks?, I really love my coffee and would love a really good machine and grinder
> thank you everyone.
> 
> Johnny


 Have a look around you pay alot for the Rocket brand versus other Dual boiler machines with more functionality .

Do you have a budget for your grinder as this will be as important or more so than the machine, along with other bits and bobs, scales, tamper , knock box etc.

What functionality do you want from a new machine . Is quick heat up time important ? Are you prepared to be more manual and weigh in and out ?


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Johnny, Rob1 is trying to gather some stats on what issues people are having with Sage machines. Would be great if you could add some info

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54503-sage-failure-rate/?do=embed


----------

